# Time Traveling for Gracie's Fashion checks?



## shoujo (Aug 23, 2013)

Like a lot of people here, Gracie didn't show up for me for a looooooong time, (for me, not until yesterday) and I'm pretty sure I've had T.I.Y. open for a month now. So I was wondering about the correct approach for TTing so I can just get all the fashion checks done to get the last store upgrade.

Does she show up at a certain time of day? I feel like I may have already messed up because I didn't TT yesterday but when I started my game today, I set the time to yesterday in hopes that should would be there. Either I did it wrong or she shows up later in the day because she's not there for me now.

Did I already mess up, or did I TT incorrectly?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 23, 2013)

I also got Gracie today. When I first saw her, I went and got the theme, got the clothes and passed the check. Then I TT'ed to the next day, saved and went back one day again. Gracie was there and I got a new theme. It was around noon both days. I think you just have to make sure it's not too late in the day?


----------



## shoujo (Aug 23, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I also got Gracie today. When I first saw her, I went and got the theme, got the clothes and passed the check. Then I TT'ed to the next day, saved and went back one day again. Gracie was there and I got a new theme. It was around noon both days. I think you just have to make sure it's not too late in the day?



It's currently 8AM in my town. Though I did not save with the correct date (today), I just switched the date back to yesterday as soon as I opened my 3DS this morning.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 23, 2013)

She has the same schedule as Redd and Katrina. So just try to get on when their schedules are the same.

Also, I recommend TTing day by day until you find her again, and then making new characters and using the same clothes. It works like a charm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



shoujo said:


> *It's currently 8AM in my town.* Though I did not save with the correct date (today), I just switched the date back to yesterday as soon as I opened my 3DS this morning.



There's your problem. She won't appear until 10AM.


----------



## shoujo (Aug 23, 2013)

> There's your problem. She won't appear until 10AM.



I skipped ahead to 10AM. She's still not there :S


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 23, 2013)

Hm. Dunno then. I guess you can only try what I suggested, TTing day by day until she reappears? Also, it might be later. Try like 12 or 1.


----------



## shoujo (Aug 23, 2013)

Okay, I went back 2 days instead of just going back directly to yesterday. I saw a problem when I went into TIY and there was "sold out" signs up, so I figured the game didn't trigger me being on a "new" version of yesterday.

I went back to 8/21, saved, then went ahead to 8/22. Gracie's here now (added plus, Gwen told me she is moving. Whoo-hoo.)


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> She has the same schedule as Redd and Katrina. So just try to get on when their schedules are the same.
> 
> Also, I recommend TTing day by day until you find her again, and then making new characters and using the same clothes. It works like a charm.
> 
> ...



That's not true at all. I did my first fashion chck at 8:00 this morning. She was there before 10AM.

You also need TIY for AT LEAST a month until she comes and does a fashion check.


----------



## Rendra (Aug 23, 2013)

Gracie is there ALL day long, beginning at 6 am until Midnight.
Change the time to 5:59 am the day she showed up.
Come out of your house and let it go to 6 am and you will come out of your house again.
Go to the plaza/town tree and Gracie should be there.
Get your theme.
Change your outfit.
Go back to Gracie and pass.
Rinse and repeat.
Just do this over and over again until you pass all 4 Fashion Checks.
If she gives you a hard theme (modern), have a 2nd character go to her and get a different theme and pass it as them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You only need to have spent at least 70k in TIY for Gracie to show up. Spend another 30k (100k total), pass Gracie's fashion check 4 times and at least a month has passed since you got TIY for the final store upgrade to happen. But if you do a little bit of TT (because of the Gracie's fashion checks) then it can be a little less than a month because each day you go back and forward counts towards the total of 30/31 days.


----------



## shoujo (Aug 23, 2013)

Rendra said:


> Gracie is there ALL day long, beginning at 6 am until Midnight.
> Change the time to 5:59 am the day she showed up.
> Come out of your house and let it go to 6 am and you will come out of your house again.
> Go to the plaza/town tree and Gracie should be there.
> ...



I did this method and sure enough, I got modern for my 4th theme. I don't have a second character though so I just went back/forth a day and then got the cute theme (lucky me because 75% of my clothes are cute) so I got them all done.


----------



## Rendra (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on passing them all.


----------



## RainbowSugarPie (Mar 6, 2014)

Rendra said:


> Gracie is there ALL day long, beginning at 6 am until Midnight.
> Change the time to 5:59 am the day she showed up.
> Come out of your house and let it go to 6 am and you will come out of your house again.
> Go to the plaza/town tree and Gracie should be there.
> ...



she came to my town 3 times & she hasn't shown up for weeks, I TT forward like 3 weeks ahead & tried going back & she still hasn't shown the final time /: Help?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 6, 2014)

I TT'd to get Gracie's checks done but my t & t never opened :c


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 6, 2014)

I should have done this ;_:
got 3 fashion checks in 2 weeks.. now im waiting eternally


----------



## Savy676 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey I have the same problem I have spent 70k at T I Y and then she came for 2 and then spent 30k to compleat the amount an she hasn't come back I have tried different times different days and even ur methods


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 21, 2014)

that's weird, are you sure it's the right day??


----------



## Panduhh (Apr 21, 2014)

Someones already probably posted but I'm not about to read every comment :3

When Gracie appeared in my town I did her fashion check and then TT to the next day and immediately TT'd back to the previous day. She was there and I was able to knock out all 4 fashion checks like that.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 21, 2014)

*^ i did almost the same except i tt back a day and then tt to the day she comes
im wworkin on my third right noww*


----------



## acnerd12 (May 1, 2015)

*Help?*



computertrash said:


> *^ i did almost the same except i tt back a day and then tt to the day she comes
> im wworkin on my third right noww*



I'm still stuck on this... So Gracie appeared on a monday and I completed the check, T.Td back a day then forward again and she's missing. Tried going back 3 days and going forward a day and both results in nothing. I reaaaaaally don't want to wait around for her again, anybody got any tips??

- - - Post Merge - - -



acnerd12 said:


> I'm still stuck on this... So Gracie appeared on a monday and I completed the check, T.Td back a day then forward again and she's missing. Tried going back 3 days and going forward a day and both results in nothing. I reaaaaaally don't want to wait around for her again, anybody got any tips??



Edit: followed the above instructions to the T (exactly restarting the day at 5:59am and waiting for it to automatically reset at 6am) and Gracie reappeared with a new theme twice over! Thanks so much for that advice and I advise anyone else to follow it if stuck (especially if normal T.T isn't working for you).


----------



## stitchmaker (May 1, 2015)

acnerd12 said:


> I'm still stuck on this... So Gracie appeared on a monday and I completed the check, T.Td back a day then forward again and she's missing. Tried going back 3 days and going forward a day and both results in nothing. I reaaaaaally don't want to wait around for her again, anybody got any tips??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> TTing back a day when Gracie is there on Monday causes a problem.  The special guests are set on Sunday.  So when you went back to Sunday the guests change.  Same thing happens if Gracie is there on Saturday and you jump to Sunday.  The special guest get set so Gracie isn't there when you return to Saturday.  Found that out when TT back for Redd


----------



## Karminny (May 1, 2015)

She stays throughout the day, ive seen her at like 10am


----------



## CJODell62 (May 11, 2015)

That method worked like a charm for me in my first town, and T&T Emporium opened in Westerly right on schedule.


----------



## acnlforever (Aug 13, 2015)

The tips really helped. Lucky for me, my worst villager Kevin moved out and a cute Muffy moved in after I won a game in the campsite. T&T Emporium is finally here for me! Yay~


----------



## OxygenMagnesium (Oct 10, 2015)

If some people could inform me on the specific dates that Gracie Grace had visited their towns that would be very helpful. I am attempting to devise an algorithm and or an average time span of her visits yet she has not visited me and that is why I need data from outside sources. Thank you for your contributions!
-O.MG


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 11, 2015)

here is what i did. TT one day forward after the day Gracie appeared then TT backward to present time. worked for me.


----------



## 15sniper (Oct 11, 2015)

I TT To get checks 2-4 after finding out you could do that, I also TT to get a couple of fortures from Katrina as well ^^


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 11, 2015)

I have 7 games and after waiting for weeks on the first one I switched to get it done quickly. 

Ok, I have no idea what glitch got in my post. Quick version.... she is ready to inspect at 6 am if you want. Be sure to tt back to same date and check for pings.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 11, 2015)

as stichmaker said, don't TT to a sunday. I got gracie in my town on a friday I think and I TT'd to 5:59 thst morning over and over again to get all the fashion checks. I think there was one day when she wasn't there but I just did the same thing again and then she was there? i don't remember really, but TT does work


----------

